
IP Targeting – Match IP Addresses to Physical Mailing Addresses - troydavis
https://mailinglists.com/data-solutions/ip-targeting/
======
troydavis
Recent HN threads debated whether IP addresses were personally-identifiable
information (PII), including these 2 threads today:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16956449#16958544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16956449#16958544)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16954306#16956503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16954306#16956503)

Vendors like this one provide services that (try to) convert IP addresses to
exact postal addresses. If you're thinking "How's that possible?", the answer
is cross-site data sharing from contests and other user-submitted data. A user
may enter a contest on site A, then data appending provider B may buy the
user's form submission, including postal address and form submission source
IP.

Obviously it's far from 100% coverage or accuracy, but it's enough to target
typical home broadband users with direct mail campaigns.

